# ser/estar feliz



## Parichay

Hola 

Quisiera saber la diferencia entre SER FELIZ y ESTAR FELIZ.

Muchas gracias


----------



## blasita

Hola.

_En general_, 'ser feliz' es algo permanente o innato mientras que 'estar' es un estado temporal. Pero aquí puedes encontrar una interesante discusión (más explicaciones y ejemplos sobre esto mismo): http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=1906255&langid=5.

Un saludo.


----------



## Teresa_1978

Ser feliz: I have a happy life, so I am happy.
Estar feliz: Something good happened to me today, so I am happy.


----------



## blasita

Teresa_1978 said:


> Ser feliz: I have a happy life, so I am happy.
> Estar feliz: Something good happened to me *today*, so I am happy.



Sorry, but, personally,  I don't think it can be as simple as that; not only today, not only that something has happened to you. And there's another thread on this!: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=969906.

Saludos.


----------



## Teresa_1978

blasita said:


> Sorry, but, personally,  I don't think it can be as simple as that; not only today, not only that something has happened to you. And there's another thread on this!: http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=969906.
> 
> Saludos.



Por mi parte, he hecho el esfuerzo de transmitir la idea de una manera simple. No hacía falta que desmerecieras mi aportación para poner otra vez la tuya.


----------



## blasita

Teresa_1978 said:


> Por mi parte, he hecho el esfuerzo de transmitir la idea de una manera simple. No hacía falta que desmerecieras mi aportación para poner la tuya.



Lo siento, Teresa, si es que he dado esa impresión: no ha sido mi intención y, de verdad, _no entiendo tu comentario: es totalmente incierto e injusto_. No he desmerecido tu aportación: me parece estupenda, pero al mismo tiempo, siempre intento ayudar a los demás foreros en cuanto puedo/a las personas que leen los hilos y que están intentando aprender español. No voy a darte la razón si creo que no la tienes, perdona. Solamente he intentado hacer un comentario personal, como yo siempre hago: aquí todos estamos para aprender, y yo, personalmente, tengo mucho que aprender.

Un saludo.


----------



## brianr

Teresa_1978 said:


> Ser feliz: I have a happy life, so I am happy.
> Estar feliz: Something good happened to me today, so I am happy.


I was surprised to read this misleading post - you can 'ser feliz' without having a 'happy' life - your profession might be an undertaker (hardly a happy occupation) - and you can 'estar feliz' because of something that happened quite a while ago. Furthermore I don't get why you replied in English when Parichay said his native language was Hindi and he clearly has more than a rudimentary knowledge of Spanish as shown by his use of the imperfect subjuntive - quisiera.


----------



## sarsil

blasita said:


> Lo siento, Teresa, si es que he dado esa impresión: no ha sido mi intención y, de verdad, _no entiendo tu comentario: es totalmente incierto e injusto_. No he desmerecido tu aportación: me parece estupenda, pero al mismo tiempo, siempre intento ayudar a los demás foreros en cuanto puedo/a las personas que leen los hilos y que están intentando aprender español. No voy a darte la razón si creo que no la tienes, perdona. Solamente he intentado hacer un comentario personal, como yo siempre hago: aquí todos estamos para aprender, y yo, personalmente, tengo mucho que aprender.
> 
> Un saludo.




Estoy totalmente de acuerdo con Blasita: nadie ha desmerecido la opinión de nadie. Personalmente creo que los ejemplos de Teresa (muy bien intencionados, no lo dudo) no aclaran en absoluto a una persona que esté aprendiendo español. Los conceptos de permanencia y temporalidad son los acertados para explicar esta diferencia, en los cuales sí encontramos una clara explicación gramatical. Corregir o decir que uno no está de acuerdo no debe molestar a nadie. No olvidemos que esto es un foro!!!!

Saludos


----------



## Istriano

I don't think that_ estar/ser casado_ and _estar/ser feliz_
are the same as_ estar/ser bonito._

In Spain, in 90% of situations people say_ Estoy casado (para siempre)._ and_ (Hoy) Soy feliz._
Differences between _estar _and _ser _are not applied in these cases. They're almost fixed expressions.


----------



## _SantiWR_

I agree with Teresa and Istriano. "Ser feliz" has to do with self-realisation, whereas "estar feliz" is similar to "estar contento", and it's driven by events to a greater degree than with ser. The estar form is not used very much in Spain, whereas the one with ser is a very strong statement, not something to abuse, so_ y_ou don't go around telling people "soy feliz". That said, this adjective is much more used in Latin America, and it may be used differently too. As far as I am concerned, I'd never think of "ser feliz" as some sort of permanent state.


Santiago.


----------



## blasita

_SantiWR_ said:


> I agree with Teresa and Istriano. "Ser feliz" has to do with self-realisation, whereas "estar feliz" is similar to "estar contento", and it's driven by events to a greater degree than with ser. The estar form is not used very much in Spain, whereas the one with ser is a very strong statement, not something to abuse, so_ y_ou don't go around telling people "soy feliz". That said, this adjective is much more used in Latin America, and it may be used differently too. As far as I am concerned, I'd never think of "ser feliz" as some sort of permanent state.



Hola Santi.

Estoy de acuerdo en que 'estar contento' se usa más en España (de hecho, esto mismo se afirma ya en uno de los hilos que hay al respecto, y de los que he puesto enlace). Pero ¿de verdad piensas que 'estar feliz' solo se usa como consecuencia de algo te ha pasado hoy? Sí es cierto que en la mayoría de los casos es motivado por algo que ha ocurrido _en algún momento_ y que te hace sentirte feliz, pero yo creo que no siempre: personalmente lo utilizo como un estado de ánimo.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Elraro

I as far as I know, (which is very little, by the way),

Ser classifies and defines. Water is a liquid. 
Estar: describes a particular state at a particular time. The water is hot, I just boiled it.

Ser feliz: being happy is an essential attribute of the person.
Estar feliz: being happy about something but not necessary happy at heart all life long.


----------



## _SantiWR_

blasita said:


> Hola Santi.
> 
> Estoy de acuerdo en que 'estar contento' se usa más en España (de hecho, esto mismo se afirma ya en uno de los hilos que hay al respecto, y de los que he puesto enlace). Pero ¿de verdad piensas que 'estar feliz' solo se usa como consecuencia de algo te ha pasado hoy? Sí es cierto que en la mayoría de los casos es motivado por algo que ha ocurrido _en algún momento_ y que te hace sentirte feliz, pero yo creo que no siempre: personalmente lo utilizo como un estado de ánimo.
> 
> Un cordial saludo.



Yo no he usado "estar feliz" en mi vida, pero en cualquier caso si decimos estoy feliz, es algo presente, ¿no? Hoy, ayer, ¿que más da?, es algo que ha pasado que te ha puesto contento.


Saludos.


----------



## blasita

_SantiWR_ said:


> Yo no he usado "estar feliz" en mi vida, pero en cualquier caso si decimos estoy feliz, es algo presente, ¿no? Hoy, ayer, ¿que más da?, es algo que ha pasado que te ha puesto contento.



Sí, es un estado 'presente', y creo que es correcto su uso (aunque yo no lo use tanto como 'estar contento'). Lo que quiero decir es que _no siempre_ (ni mucho menos) la razón es que te haya pasado algo _hoy_. Personalmente_ (en mi opinión)_ creo que puedo estar contenta/feliz sin que me haya pasado nada en particular.

Y sí, sí que creo que en este caso no da igual, porque sé que muchos foreros/personas que leen estos hilos y están muy interesados/as en aprender el idioma, pueden entender y, de hecho han entendido, que solamente es cuando te ha pasado algo hoy por lo que te sientes/estás feliz. En fin, mi culpa: me preocupo demasiado por los demás, pero espero no cambiar.

Un saludo.


----------



## _SantiWR_

blasita said:


> Sí, es un estado 'presente', y creo que es correcto su uso (aunque yo no lo use tanto como 'estar contento'). Lo que quiero decir es que _no siempre_ (ni mucho menos) la razón es que te haya pasado algo _hoy_. Personalmente_ (en mi opinión)_ creo que puedo estar contenta/feliz sin que me haya pasado nada en particular.
> 
> Y sí, sí que creo que en este caso no da igual, porque sé que muchos foreros/personas que leen estos hilos y están muy interesados/as en aprender el idioma, pueden entender y, de hecho han entendido, que solamente es cuando te ha pasado algo hoy por lo que te sientes/estás feliz. En fin, mi culpa: me preocupo demasiado por los demás, pero espero no cambiar.
> 
> Un saludo.



Well, I didn't understand it that way. I think that Teresa brought up two examples with "I'm happy" for which the ser/estar dichotomy comes into play in Spanish. They were spot-on in my book as just that, examples. In one of them it said today, so what's the big deal? It could've said this month or other time frame, or like you pointed out, there's not even a need for an external event in order for you to be happy.


----------



## blasita

_SantiWR_ said:


> It could've said this month or other time frame, or like you pointed out, there's not even a need for an external event in order for you to be happy.



Lo siento, pero quizás no haya entendido bien lo que has querido decir: entonces creo que estás de acuerdo con lo que yo he dicho antes, ¿o no?


----------



## _SantiWR_

blasita said:


> Lo siento, pero quizás no haya entendido bien lo que has querido decir: entonces creo que estás de acuerdo con lo que yo he dicho antes, ¿o no?



Sí, estoy de acuerdo


----------



## blasita

_SantiWR_ said:


> Sí, estoy de acuerdo



Gracias, Santi. Esto servirá, y mucho, a muchos foreros.

Un saludo.


----------



## kayokid

This whole discussion is all very disconcerting for me, personally. I always learned that 'feliz' could be used with either 'ser' or 'estar' with the usual meanings and implications which are innate to both of these verbs.


----------



## blasita

kayokid said:


> This whole discussion is all very disconcerting for me, personally. I always learned that 'feliz' could be used with either 'ser' or 'estar' with the usual meanings and implications which are innate to both of these verbs.



Yes, that's true. But my take on this:

You can say e.g.: 'Mi perro es feliz' as a _more_ permanent state of my dog; he's a happy dog or he's usually a happy dog. If you say, e.g.: 'Mi perro está feliz (o contento)', I'll think that it may be because something has happened to him (maybe a treat) or it just can be a temporary state.  

Sorry about my English. Well, at least I've tried. Now I'm ready for comments/corrections (polite and respectful ones, please).


----------



## Wandering JJ

That makes absolute sense to me, Blasita.

'Mi perro es feliz' indicates that he is a happy sort of dog, as opposed to a miserable or vicious animal. 'Mi perro está feliz/contento' because he knows that I am shortly going to take him for a walk on the beach.

I think someone else gave a good simple interpretation earlier in this thread:

ser feliz - to be happy by nature
estar feliz - to feel happy

We angloparlantes (well - me at least) sometimes find it difficult to express 'happy' in Spanish. I tend to use 'estar contento' when talking of a transient emotional state of mine and 'ser feliz' for a more innate characteristic.

I too am open to corrections!


----------



## Istriano

Well, we can say that, in theory, this is true, like in the case of estar/ser casado:

estoy casado = I'm married
soy casado = I'm a married man

But many people never say_ soy casado_ or_ estoy feliz_,
and use_ estoy casado _and_ soy feliz_ for both situations (temporary and permanent/continuous).
If you are going to take an exam (like DELE) you should use _estoy casado_, and _soy feliz_ because professors of Spanish expect you to do so.


----------



## blasita

Istriano: lo que dices del DELE puede ser útil para muchos, gracias. Este uso coincide, en general, con el mío propio.

Pero como se puede apreciar en los foros (incluso en otro hilo: 'ser/estar casado') hay variedad de _uso_. Estos son unos foros internacionales, y sí que se puede afirmar que se usa 'soy casado' y 'estoy feliz' (aunque yo prefiera 'estar contento', pero lo respeto).

Sin embargo, me resisto a pensar que _nunca, nunca_ se usa por aquí 'ser casado' (en vez de 'estar casado') ni 'estar feliz' (en lugar de 'estar contento'). He preguntado en mi entorno, y puedo asegurar que esto no es cierto; sí que se usaría en pocas, pero en algunas ocasiones: todo depende del hablante y del contexto en sí.

Un cordial saludo.


----------



## Milktoast50

"estoy casado" lol.  Has a nice ring to it.

If you wanted to say "I'm a married man" though couldn't you say "soy un casado"?  Examples of casado, feliz seem like almost an issue of regional set phrases more than an issue of how to think about ser/estar, no?


----------



## blasita

Milktoast50 said:


> "estoy casado" lol.  Has a nice ring to it.
> 
> If you wanted to say "I'm a married man" though couldn't you say "soy casado"?  Examples of casado, feliz seem like almost an issue of regional set phrases more than an issue of how to think about ser/estar, no?



Yes, Milktoast, there are sometimes regional differences in the _use_. You could have a look yourself at all the threads: 'ser/estar casado'. Saludos.


----------



## Milktoast50

So, "soy un casado" or "Ella es una casada hace años ya" is wrong?


----------



## blasita

Milktoast50 said:


> So, "soy un casado" or "Ella es una casada hace años ya" is wrong?



Milktoast, although this is not the topic here, I can tell you what _I'd_ say: _Soy un hombre casado/Estoy casado/Se casó hace años ya/Lleva años ya casada._


----------

